# Need some advice on Habanero Salt



## Shady (Nov 29, 2011)

So planning on doing some "homemade" gift baskets for some family members this year. It is going to include some of my Wife's Grandmothers spiced tea, a classic bbq rub, an asian inspired rub and some flavored oils from www.theolivetap.com .

One thing i wanted to do for my brother and sister in law is to try to make some smoked Habanero salt. Was planning on smoking some Habanero along with some salt and grinding them up and mixing. Personally I am not one that likes that much heat so I am not sure what ratio to go with. I did some searches and didn't see anyone that has posted about doing this.

I am thinking maybe a 2:1 ratio of salt to Habanero, but i don't know if that will be too overpowering. Ideas? Thoughts?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 29, 2011)

That sounds pretty stiff...I would think 4 to 1 or even 6 to 1 unless they are serious Chile Heads...JJ


----------



## frosty (Nov 29, 2011)

What JJ said, your ratio is probably too high for most folks!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 29, 2011)

We like hot & it sure sounds good, be interested to see how it turns out with whatever ratio you use.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 29, 2011)

Here is a link to a salt / pepper smoke I did a while back. The mix was 50 /50. One thing I did learn is that the salt must be kept in a sealed container or it looses it's smokiness. Good luck

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/113475/smoked-salt-with-dried-ground-jalopenos


----------



## Shady (Nov 29, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> Here is a link to a salt / pepper smoke I did a while back. The mix was 50 /50. One thing I did learn is that the salt must be kept in a sealed container or it looses it's smokiness. Good luck
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/113475/smoked-salt-with-dried-ground-jalopenos


Yes the containers are sealed glass jars so good on that front. Couple of questions, do you think a longer smoke time would change the smoke flavor? My original plan was to smoke for at least 24hrs.


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Nov 29, 2011)

I think a 4 to 1 would be optimal, but then again, just my opinion


----------

